# Matching an Old Bit Profile...HELP PLEASE!!!!!



## tom819800 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have and old house Im working on and alot of the base trim is missing. I'm trying to figure out what this router bit is called.... PLease look at this and please dont tell me its a shaper bit... :nono: ... any help would be bliss.... websites names anything of anykind of description ....thankyou very much.....I relise the picture isnt the best, but im hoping it to be helpful...any suggestions for a better description are wanted also...

Your local Carpenter,
Tom


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

If you can not find the proper bit to match, I did see a website that sell bits and they will custom make a bit to your specs. Don't remember the site but someone on here will.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

This place does custom bits.
Custom Router Bits | North State Tool | RouterBitsOnline.com


Tornado Stair Handrail Bit - D=2 1/8" H=2" S=1/2 (TR225) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk
these guys have a handrail bit that looks like you could combine it with a roman ogee to get your profile.


----------



## tom819800 (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks for your help gavin....thats really close but it seem the router bit is a little to big... but i am believing that it can be done with the Olge and something similar to the handrail bit you suggested.... Im thinking a chair rail bit of some sort.....I feel alot better though ....thanks a bunch..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

see below

====


----------

